# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Glutamine , Creatine and BCAA

## yannick35

Are theses supplements any good in the PWO shake, i guess that with aging 
i feel i need something more to recup from my weight training workouts.

I have read many good thing about creatine and glutamine but not sure about BCAA

Thanks Guys

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

I'm pretty sure you don't want to take creatine and glutamine at the same time. How about creatine before your workout and glutamine after your workout. Use the search button bro. Good luck!

----------


## yannick35

> I'm pretty sure you don't want to take creatine and glutamine at the same time. How about creatine before your workout and glutamine after your workout. Use the search button bro. Good luck!


Yeah most reseach that i did say you can take creatine with glutamine, there are pre mix supplement with creatine glutamine combo.

I plan to use glutamine 10g a day like you said after trainign and before bed, and creatine 5g before training.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Check the ingridients of protein powder as well. Some of it already has creatine and glutamine added. (Assuming you use protein powder)

----------


## yannick35

> Check the ingridients of protein powder as well. Some of it already has creatine and glutamine added. (Assuming you use protein powder)


ON whey gold standard it does say it has 5.5g BCAA and 4g Glutamine but no creatine.

Still i have a hard time digesting whey protein, but no issue with BCAA powder

----------


## kaju

out of all the sups you mentioned bcaa is the most important. as far as glutamine research cannot prove if adding it as a supplement it will have any benefit. creatine Is by far the best over the counter legal supplement. just be sure you take it right there is allot of info out there on how to take creatine.

----------


## yannick35

> out of all the sups you mentioned bcaa is the most important. as far as glutamine research cannot prove if adding it as a supplement it will have any benefit. creatine Is by far the best over the counter legal supplement. just be sure you take it right there is allot of info out there on how to take creatine.


Thanks kaju to be honest i was not quite sure about BCAA, Glutamine has some pertty amazing cell volumanizing properties and when combined with creatine i never question its effect, also it cuts appetit at least for me.

I take 5g of creatine each day, i never load there is an article in the sticky on this website talking about creatine and that is the way to take it, monohydrate being the best.

I take 10g of glutamine each day in power form, 1 morning and 1 after training in the PWO drink on off days i take it before bed. Again the extra 5g is in the ON whey protein.

BCAA are taking either before or after training i take in around 5g and another 5g that is already in the ON whey protein i take each day.

There are lots of studies on Glutamine, and its effect to boost the immune system, studies with cancer patience and aids patience that showed very good results.

I work 3 times per week but on 12 hours shifts and on rotation, meaning that 1 week i work day time and the other week i work night time, which can be pertty hard on the system at some point, i am not complaining at all talk about a dream job its like being semi retired at 37 years of age.

But I want to keep a strong immune system along with training 4-5 times per week.

I also take Opti Men multi vitamins which are by far amazing, and EFA supplements, Glucosamine and collegen (back pain issues) also for repair.

All of theses are working great along changing my eating habits.

I do not beleive you need 200g of protein a day, but you need to eat healthy all the time.

Who knows active people say that 40 years old is the new 20 years old, and not bragging but at my age i look a lot better then a lot of 20 years old people who just gave up and look horrible.

Thanks again for your feedback if you have any good BCAA studies please give me a link to them.

----------


## POPS

I sip on bcaas while training and have my pwo shake with fish oil IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRAINING. The O.N. whey contains glutamine but is it enough, cant answer that...

As far as creatine, I take kre-alkilyn creatine; 1 cap in the am, 1 pre and 1 pwo...( 3/day )

----------


## **TOP**

> I sip on bcaas while training and have my pwo shake with fish oil IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRAINING. *The O.N. whey contains glutamine but is it enough, cant answer that...*
> 
> As far as creatine, I take kre-alkilyn creatine; 1 cap in the am, 1 pre and 1 pwo...( 3/day )


If your protein sup has it then you should be getting enough glutamine through that and meat,and fish etc.....

----------


## yannick35

> I sip on bcaas while training and have my pwo shake with fish oil IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRAINING. The O.N. whey contains glutamine but is it enough, cant answer that...
> 
> As far as creatine, I take kre-alkilyn creatine; 1 cap in the am, 1 pre and 1 pwo...( 3/day )


kre-alkilyn creatine is next on my list many great feedback on this.

----------


## yannick35

> I sip on bcaas while training and have my pwo shake with fish oil IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRAINING. The O.N. whey contains glutamine but is it enough, cant answer that...
> 
> As far as creatine, I take kre-alkilyn creatine; 1 cap in the am, 1 pre and 1 pwo...( 3/day )


Why would you take your fish oil in your PWO, you are suppose to benefit from maximum glycogen uptake, that is the worst time to take any kind of fat?

I take my EFA supp with my last meal of the day

----------


## **TOP**

> Why would you take your fish oil in your PWO, you are suppose to benefit from maximum glycogen uptake, *that is the worst time to take any kind of fat?*I take my EFA supp with my last meal of the day


I disagree. When trying to lose weight,studies have shown that by taking in carbs PWO can be counter productive.
Read this and see if you gain anything from it.....TOP :Welcome: 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/md92.htm

----------


## yannick35

> I disagree. When trying to lose weight,studies have shown that by taking in carbs PWO can be counter productive.
> Read this and see if you gain anything from it.....TOP
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/md92.htm


Ok but that means you would have to limit total carbs has well. I used to do the CKD diet bodyopus and at some point the PWO had to be taken with high glycemic carbs.

Thank you very much for the link i will surely try this because i need to lose around 20 LOL

I have cut out most of the high glycemic carbs from my diet now, no more sugar, even sweetners, now i eat frozen fruits, and usually have a fusion drink acai berry with whey protein and glutamine after my workout, i will had some flax oil or olive oil next time.

Guess that goal is to keep insulin in check to lose maximum weight.

----------

